# Clippings = Cannabutter



## msonia03 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ive searched the forum, and have yet to come accross a good way to do this. i have some clippings, like a walmart bag full. and want to make some cannabutter. is there a how too? or can somebody post up the steps to take please.

in my readings the information on how to is all over the place, from boil for an hour all the way to 9-12 hours. 

so if somebody has experience please post and tell me how to. thanx!


----------



## msonia03 (Apr 20, 2009)

msonia03 said:


> Ive searched the forum, and have yet to come accross a good way to do this. i have some clippings, like a walmart bag full. and want to make some cannabutter. is there a how too? or can somebody post up the steps to take please.
> 
> in my readings the information on how to is all over the place, from boil for an hour all the way to 9-12 hours.
> 
> so if somebody has experience please post and tell me how to. thanx!



Bump, somebody help me out here please.


----------



## msonia03 (Apr 26, 2009)

so i have three sticks worth of butter, i am wondering if anybody can tell me a recipe that i can use all three sticks in.


----------



## Maudib (Apr 29, 2009)

there is a thread already out there that you'll probably have to search about three or four pages of listings in for but,

The simple way is;

About 4 oz of DRY leaves, stems, shwag, ect... OR 1oz mid-grade or better weed

2lbs of sweet cream butter

water to cover the weed in the crock pot or large pan(stove method)



Grind weed as fine as possible.
Put in crock pot or large pan
Add water to cover
heat until just boiling
Add butter. melt butter.
reduce temperature to just simmering (barely boiling or just below)
simmer about six hours
strain into bowl and refrigerate
separate water from hardened cannabutter

If you want, remelt butter in microwave and pour off into six, 4oz portion cups (the perfect amount for most store bought brownie and cookie recipes)


Enjoy...


----------



## Sir Psycho Sexy (May 26, 2009)

do the clippings really HAVE to be dry? i want something to get me high while i wait for my budskies to cure.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 8, 2011)

I see no one ever answered that question....But I sure would like the answer too...Altho i ASSUME it DOES need to be dry, since your supposed to crush it up. But I've a question tho, how should I dry my clippings? And HOW dry, I mean...crumbly dry sounds like it defeats the point...

PS can we scale this down? And if so, in what way? Since i don't have a 1/2 oz of clippings.


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 8, 2011)

you could put the leaves in the freezer, yea you can use wet or dry shake, trim, or bud but personally i freeze mine. Your just looking to extract the thc to the butter, so the dryer the product the easier it is for the "thc ball" to fall off and bond with the fat in butter.


----------



## Luger187 (Mar 8, 2011)

here u go

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-kitchen/37701-cannabutter-7-easy-steps.html

basically, the longer u simmer it for, the more cannabanoids come out of the trim, and into the butter. ive heard of people putting it in a crock pot for 24 hours. make sure u have enough water in it!


----------

